# Sat/Sun Floater Trip



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Room for two available for an overnighter. PM if interested. 
Jerry


----------



## Dmullins85 (Apr 6, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

You're in. Need one more.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Got a crew. Thanks for the PM's.


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

I have all my own gear and plenty of offshore experience I sold my offshore boat 2 months ago I am a Captain for hire I run a 34ft donzi and a 50ft haterous I don't own either boat but I am always looking to pitch is and split cost learn new things meet more people that enjoy offshore fishing as much as I do I can be reached at 832 287 0802. Please keep me in mind for future trips save my number my name is Anthony thanks tight lines to all and fishon


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What the heck is a Haterous?


----------

